# virt-manager : pass through filesystem=>qemu no longer runs?

## eccerr0r

OK, this is hard to pick a subforum for, but since it may be a kernel problem and we're dealing with virtual hardware...

I'm trying to run a virtual Gentoo system within a Gentoo system.  To limit the number of copies of /usr/portage floating around, I'd like this guest to share the filesystem.

While I could use NFS. I was hoping to save a bit of CPU bandwidth passing data back and forth to the host, and use 9P...

When I setup a filesystem passthrough and try to start the VM, virt-manager waits for a second and then reports:

"Error starting domain: Unable to read

from monitor: Connection reset by peer"

which implies the underlying qemu didn't run.  I didn't see any useful debug info in ~/.virt-manager/virt-manager.log ...

Removing this filesystem passthrough from the details pane allows QEMU to start up as before.  Except I have no way to access the filesystem.

Questions: 

1. Does the host need kernel 9P support along with the guest?

2. How can I get the command line virt-manager sends to qemu so I can manually run it and see the error messages?

3. Why isn't this working?

----------

## eccerr0r

Found some answers, though I still haven't figured out question #2:

1. No, the host does not need 9P.

2. I still don't know how to get the command line it uses, but likely libvirt is calling qemu, not virt-manager

3. I forgot the USE flag USE=virtfs when building QEMU.  This likely will cause the problem I'm seeing   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Haldir

ps aux | grep -i qemu should give you the command line libvirt is using to start qemu.

----------

## eccerr0r

There's a problem with that - when the qemu task dies right away!  Then you can't grep for it unless there was a history for commands executed... ?

----------

